# Harrogate / Brunswick Tunnel And Air Raid Shelter Oct 2019



## wappy (Oct 5, 2019)

This was the second tunnel of the day was getting bit tired and wet but found it straight away luckly.Its the first ive seen with no shafts or refuges and a shelter in side.

On 20th July 1848, the inaurgural train rumbled through Harrogate tunnel into Brunswick station. Fourteen years later, the North Eastern railway opened a station in the centre of town and Brunswick was closed to passengers, though it clung to life as a goods depot for a short while. With vertical walls and a curved roof, the tunnel runs directly beneath Langcliffe Avenue. It was only built to keep the unsightly railway out-of-sight of Harrogate's affluent townsfolk. 

Brunswick tunnel found a new use during WW2 when an air raid shelter was built just inside the west portal.It was the only large public shelter in that part of Harrogate. Harrogate was only bombed once in 1941 and that was in error when one German plane strayed over the town. The shelter was abandoned by 1943 and sealed. In 1954 the tunnel was surveyed for possible use by the Ministry of Supply as an engineering works but it was never used for this purpose. All evidence of the shelter entrance was finally removed in the 1960’s during road alterations. At this time workmen accidentally dug into the tunnel roof unaware of its existence!

I wont go on too much about history as am sure its been said before but loads more info on the links below


Info from Harrogate (Brunswick) Tunnel

And https://www.subbrit.org.uk/sites/brunswick-tunnel-air-raid-shelter/


Eastern Portal







Looking back to east portal






First sight of old shelter






Looking back to east portal






Looking up steps






The old enterance to shelter






Looking back to east portal from top of steps







Thanks for looking


----------



## HughieD (Oct 5, 2019)

That last picture is the total business!


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 6, 2019)

A curious tunnel that. Different to the usual stuff. Definitely worth the effort of looking inside. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wappy (Oct 6, 2019)

Sausage said:


> A curious tunnel that. Different to the usual stuff. Definitely worth the effort of looking inside. Thanks for sharing.



yeah its certainly one of its own this one


----------



## Derelictman7 (Dec 8, 2020)

wappy said:


> This was the second tunnel of the day was getting bit tired and wet but found it straight away luckly.Its the first ive seen with no shafts or refuges and a shelter in side.
> 
> On 20th July 1848, the inaurgural train rumbled through Harrogate tunnel into Brunswick station. Fourteen years later, the North Eastern railway opened a station in the centre of town and Brunswick was closed to passengers, though it clung to life as a goods depot for a short while. With vertical walls and a curved roof, the tunnel runs directly beneath Langcliffe Avenue. It was only built to keep the unsightly railway out-of-sight of Harrogate's affluent townsfolk.
> 
> ...


Hi, could you send me directions....I have been working with Martin Zero {Manchester Vlogger}..on two projects...love to film this one..thanx


----------



## wappy (Dec 9, 2020)

Derelictman7 said:


> Hi, could you send me directions....I have been working with Martin Zero {Manchester Vlogger}..on two projects...love to film this one..thanx


send me a pm il send you the pin


----------

